# Netzteil Rattert, es ist nicht der Lüfter



## Tripleh84 (16. Oktober 2013)

*Netzteil Rattert, es ist nicht der Lüfter*

Hi und zwar rattert gerade mein Netzteil.. Das war schonmal, dann war es wieder weg.. Eben kam es wieder.. Hab es ausgebaut und den lüfter mal im Betrieb kurz angehalten. Es ist nicht der Lüfter. Irgendwas anderes Rattert da. Und das Teil ist gerade mal 4 Wochen Alt.. (Siehe Signatur)


----------



## Abductee (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Netzteil Rattert, es ist nicht der Lüfter*

Es kommt sicher vom Netzteil?
Ich würd auf die H100i tippen.


----------



## Tripleh84 (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Netzteil Rattert, es ist nicht der Lüfter*

Nenene ganz sicher... habs ausgebaut, in betrieb genommen und das Ohr dran gehalten. die H100i macht keinen Ton.. Jedenfalls nicht diesen..


----------



## der pc-nutzer (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Netzteil Rattert, es ist nicht der Lüfter*

könnte was am lüfterlager sein


----------



## Tripleh84 (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Netzteil Rattert, es ist nicht der Lüfter*

ich hab den Lüfter mit dem Finger angehalten. Das Rattern ging weiter..


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Netzteil Rattert, es ist nicht der Lüfter*

Sicher dass es auch wirklich das Netzteil ist?

Nimm mal das Seitenteil ab und horch mal, wo es genau her kommt. Würd fast behaupten, dass das eher nicht aus dem Netzteil kommt...


----------



## Tripleh84 (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Netzteil Rattert, es ist nicht der Lüfter*

Wie gesagt. Ich hab das Seitenteil abgenommen.. Das Netzteil abgeschraubt. Rausgenommen, PC Angeschaltet und direkt ans Ohr gehalten.. Und dabei den Lüfter noch angehalten. Und das Rattern geht weiter. Es hört sich auch nicht wirklich nach einem Mechanischem Klaggern an. Wie wenn man ein Stück papier in einen Lüfter hält. Aber den Lüfter kann man zu 100% Ausschließen. 

Wenn das nicht weggeht, oder keine Lösung für das Problem da ist. Welches Netzteil kann man bis 80€ Empfehlen? Für Sli und kein Kabelmanagment.


----------



## dl241199 (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Netzteil Rattert, es ist nicht der Lüfter*

für 90€ gibts das be quiet straight power e9-cm mit 600w, kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## Trochaeus (16. Oktober 2013)

Naja, bis 80€ wird es bei SLI dann doch eng, wegen Multi-Rail etc... Das Dark Power P10 ist da doch ne Schippe zu teuer :/


----------



## Bits-Bytes (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Netzteil Rattert, es ist nicht der Lüfter*



dl241199 schrieb:


> für 90€ gibts das be quiet straight power e9-cm mit 600w, kann ich nur empfehlen.



Das E9 CM gibt es nur mit 580 Watt. 

@TE
Eigentlich kann im NT nur der Luffi klappern, überprüfe nochmal alles.

Gruß


----------



## Abductee (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Netzteil Rattert, es ist nicht der Lüfter*

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/OCZ/ZS_750W/images/in_top3.jpg
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/OCZ/ZS_750W/images/in_top2.jpg

Da gibts eigentlich nichts was so ein Geräusch verursachen könnte


----------



## Tripleh84 (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Netzteil Rattert, es ist nicht der Lüfter*

Das ist ja das was mich wundert.. Hab alles gecheckt. Und auch ihr Wisst.. Wenn man das Teil in der Hand hat,wenns im Betrieb ist, und genau da das Geräusch rauskommt, und es nicht der Lüfter ist.. Kann da ja was nicht stimmen.. Das ist auch ab und zu mal weg.. Aber seid Stunden ist es ein Dauerzustand.. So Ähnlich wie Spulenfieben, halt nur als Ratter/Zitter Version.

Naja wenn eins von BeQuiet will ich den Austauschservie. Also mindestens ein Straight Power ohne Kabel Management.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Netzteil Rattert, es ist nicht der Lüfter*

Mach mal ein Video oder eine Sound Aufnahme...


----------



## Tripleh84 (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Netzteil Rattert, es ist nicht der Lüfter*



R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Mach mal ein Video oder eine Sound Aufnahme...


 
http://www.vidup.de/v/uwK4H/

Hört sich auf dem Video noch schlimmer an. Man würde denken es ist der Lüfter. Aber ich hab ihn ja mit dem Finger angehalten. Und das Geräusch ging nicht weg.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Netzteil Rattert, es ist nicht der Lüfter*

ZippyShare währe da empfehlenswert ...

http://zippyshare.com/


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Netzteil Rattert, es ist nicht der Lüfter*

Gibt 2 Möglichkeiten

a) deine Beschreibung vom Geräusch ist völlig falsch
b) das Geräusch kommt von einem anderen Bauteil.

Nur zur Info: 'rattern' ist ein mechanisches Geräusch. Und wie viele mechanische Bauteile gibt es im Netzteil, außer dem Lüfter??


----------



## Bits-Bytes (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Netzteil Rattert, es ist nicht der Lüfter*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nur zur Info: 'rattern' ist ein mechanisches Geräusch. Und wie viele mechanische Bauteile gibt es im Netzteil, außer dem Lüfter??



Ich möchte vorher noch ein A kaufen.  

Gruß


----------



## Tripleh84 (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Netzteil Rattert, es ist nicht der Lüfter*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Gibt 2 Möglichkeiten
> 
> a) deine Beschreibung vom Geräusch ist völlig falsch
> b) das Geräusch kommt von einem anderen Bauteil.
> ...


 

Ich weiß das, aber guck dir das Video mal an... Das hört sich mechanisch an. Und den Lüfter hatte ich angehalten beim Ausbau.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Netzteil Rattert, es ist nicht der Lüfter*

Das hört sich nach Festplatten Rattern an. oO Wenn da Garantie drauf ist, würde ich es umtauschen...


----------



## Tripleh84 (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Netzteil Rattert, es ist nicht der Lüfter*



R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Das hört sich nach Festplatten Rattern an. oO Wenn da Garantie drauf ist, würde ich es umtauschen...


 
 Festplatte ist vorne drinne


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Netzteil Rattert, es ist nicht der Lüfter*

...
Warum nimmst nicht einfach das Seitenteil ab?!

ganz ab davon höre ich da kein Rattern, eher ein Knistern...


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Netzteil Rattert, es ist nicht der Lüfter*



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Festplatte ist vorne drinne


 
Ich meinte, es hört sich so an


----------



## Tripleh84 (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Netzteil Rattert, es ist nicht der Lüfter*



R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Ich meinte, es hört sich so an


 
Ja stimmt schon, ne Uralte HDD mit 100% Auslastung.. Seitenteil abmachen bringt auch nix.. da verändert sich der Ton auch nicht, und woanders kommts dann auch nicht her. Ton lässt sich da auch irgendwie nicht aufnehmen.. Da hört man nichts auf dem Video.. Aber auf dem anderen hört man genau das es aus dem Netzteil kommt..


----------



## Bits-Bytes (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Netzteil Rattert, es ist nicht der Lüfter*

Bau mal das NT aus, und halte den Luffi an.
Und dann lade nochmal ein Video hoch.
Ohne dabei das Mic vor den Luftauslass zu halten.

Gruß


----------



## Tripleh84 (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Netzteil Rattert, es ist nicht der Lüfter*



Bits-Bytes schrieb:


> Bau mal das NT aus, und halte den Luffi an.
> Und dann lade nochmal ein Video hoch.
> Ohne dabei das Mic vor den Luftauslass zu halten.
> 
> Gruß


 
Naja bau ich jetzt nichtmehr aus.. Da kommt wirklich genau das selbe Geräusch. Mache morgen nochmal ein Video. (Damit meiner aussage geglaubt wird) 

Bekomm es ja so oder so nicht gelöst. Also muss ein neues her, weil ich keine 2 Wochen auf ein Austausch Netzteil warte.


----------

